# Lightroom Mobile Flash Won't turn on in DNG mode



## OffbeatBryce (Jul 31, 2017)

I'm really confused and I'm hoping it's just me and not the app. When I take photos with .jpg the flash can be turned on and it stays on. When I switch to DNG mode the flash turns off and the flash button is not active. I can't even turn it on. Does anyone know how to fix this? It's very annoying as I can't take any DNG photos in low light locations.

I'm using iphone 6s and ios10.


----------



## DGStinner (Jul 31, 2017)

Have you tried deleting and then reinstalling the app?  I checked the Lr app on my iPhone 7 Plus and the flash button works fine.


----------



## OffbeatBryce (Jul 31, 2017)

hmm, I re downloaded the app and it turns on now but what's really weird is the flash shuts off and is disabled as soon as I change a setting like shutter, or exposure.

Here is a screen recording of what I'm seeing with my phone

Google Drive link File_000.mov


----------



## dave_bass5 (Aug 2, 2017)

Yep, i get the same issue with my iPhone 6S (10.3.3). As soon as you take the shutter speed off Auto the flash icon is greyed out. Could be a good reason i suppose. Maybe flash sync speed comes in to play.


----------



## OffbeatBryce (Aug 2, 2017)

But is that how a DSLR works? It even shuts off flash of I change the exposure. I've never used a DSLR so I don't know how they compare to the Lightroom app. 

How am I supposed to fine tune my camera settings if I can't keep the flash on? Makes no sense to me.


----------

